# the average speed cuber progression thread



## the average speed cuber (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm about sub 1 min on 3x3 sub 30 on skewb and sub 20 on 2x2, I have been cubing for 1 year now but if you count every thing else besides 3x3, then its just a 2 weeks. I was also wondering if any one in the uk or something would help me learn the 4x4 on discord, if not thats find, Anthony Tindal is already helping me but we are in a time zone that is 11 hours different. so if you can help me please message me here, do not DM me.


----------



## Garf (Aug 1, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> I'm about sub 1 min on 3x3 sub 30 on skewb and sub 20 on 2x2, I have been cubing for 1 year now but if you count every thing else besides 3x3, then its just a 2 weeks. I was also wondering if any one in the uk or something would help me learn the 4x4 on discord, if not thats find, Anthony Tindal is already helping me but we are in a time zone that is 11 hours different. so if you can help me please message me here, do not DM me.


I would add... 5 hours.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 1, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> I'm about sub 1 min on 3x3 sub 30 on skewb and sub 20 on 2x2, I have been cubing for 1 year now but if you count every thing else besides 3x3, then its just a 2 weeks. I was also wondering if any one in the uk or something would help me learn the 4x4 on discord, if not thats find, Anthony Tindal is already helping me but we are in a time zone that is 11 hours different. so if you can help me please message me here, do not DM me.


good luck!


----------



## Sqaure-1 Cubing (Nov 5, 2022)

I'v been cubing for 7 or so months and I am sub 1 min on 3x3 sub 25 on skewb sub 6 min on Square-1 sub 3 min on 4x4 sub 25 on 2x2 sub 7 min on 5x5 sub 2 min on oh and average 8o on fmc


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

Sqaure-1 Cubing said:


> I'v been cubing for 7 or so months and I am sub 1 min on 3x3 sub 25 on skewb sub 6 min on Square-1 sub 3 min on 4x4 sub 25 on 2x2 sub 7 min on 5x5 sub 2 min on oh and average 8o on fmc


1 year, sub 15 3x3, sub 3 2x2, sub 1:05 4x4, sub 2:05 5x5, sub 5 6x6 and sub 8 7x7, sub 4.5 skewb, sub 7 pyraminx, sub 30 sq1, sub 30 oh and 40 fmc


----------



## Sqaure-1 Cubing (Nov 8, 2022)

noice


----------

